# Moving to Spain - need advice



## JSY (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello all, my partner and I hope to move to Spain (Orgiva area) in the first half of next year. Have a couple of general questions and wondered if anyone could help or point us in the right direction?

How much is PMI in Spain, are we talking €50, €100 per month? (we are late 20’s & early 30’s)

We are looking at properties in semi remote areas without much existing infrastructure (no landline phone etc), and would require a broadband connection as soon as possible. Does anyone have any experience at getting broadband connected to a rural property and approximately how long this would take? Would we be better to get satellite broadband? 

Thanks in advance, all advice appreciated...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome.

Private Medical insurance - if you are from UK you may be entitled to healthcare for the first 2 years from your UK payments - We are older than you with a pre existing medical condition and I have been quoted 160 euros per month for us both. However for you = your age - obviously not retiring or early retirees so presumably you have a job lined up which means you should be paying tax into the system in Spain as residents. We are moving end of next year, but are early retirees so our situation is different. Lots of others on here know FAR more than me


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Most country properties can not be connected to 'normal internet'. You can get a dongle or use satellite which is very expensive


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Spain is still pretty much a third world country in terms of broadband in remote areas (not great in most towns compared to the UK) so don't expect a lot. If you have or can get a phone line you can get dialup, dongles are very very expensive with a small download allowance and speeds are very variable and satellite BB is again very expensive with low data caps. 

You really need to check on this if broadband of anything like a good speed is needed for you.


----------



## JSY (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you for the advice will definately confirm the phone line/broadband options.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I have quiet good cover with Sanitas for €44/month I'm also in my early 30's re broadband it is very much area specific as with anywhere else in the world, check the local press


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

pmi is 40-70 / pcm - look locally or with a big national company. 

internet, if you NEED it to work, then satalite can be infuriating. its ok for emails/ facebook etc tho. costs about 35€ a month.


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

The best option for broadband in the countryside if you don't have a phone line is WiMax. This is a system where an aerial is fitted on your roof pointing to mast up to 25km away in line of sight. This costs about €35 per month. There are many companies offering this option but one of the biggest is Iberbanda. 
The biggest problem is that not only do they need to cover your area, you must be able to get a signal from your house. Sometimes a hill or even tall trees can block the signal!


----------



## Francesca747 (Nov 18, 2012)

I used to live over that way many years ago, I used satelite and it worked pretty good, not as good as your iberbanda type connections these days, but as someone posted earlier even trees or anything can block the signal for systems like that , same for the tv..So just be careful to look at that kind of stuff before you settle on a place. The olive groves and pretty views can be charming but if you have no communication life can be desperate in remote places , especially in winter, when wheeling a calor gas heater around with you is all you can think about x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's important to bear in mind that private medical insurance monthly payments may not cover anything other than a visit to a GP.
We are covered by Helicopteros, total cost for the two of us under 40 euros a month...but that covers only GP visits, home visits and transfer to a hospital.

For anything else you pay extra. Most visits to a GP result in a recommendation to a specialist which will cost around 100 euros. You will pay for XRays or MRI scans.

My partner required surgery for melanomas which cost a couple of thousand euros.

So a low monthly fee doesn't usually entitle you to very much.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> It's important to bear in mind that private medical insurance monthly payments may not cover anything other than a visit to a GP.
> We are covered by Helicopteros, total cost for the two of us under 40 euros a month...but that covers only GP visits, home visits and transfer to a hospital.
> 
> For anything else you pay extra. Most visits to a GP result in a recommendation to a specialist which will cost around 100 euros. You will pay for XRays or MRI scans.
> ...



That's why it is well worth going the extra bit and using a full service insurer, where everything is covered, I have that for just €44 per month, I think they are less than €80 for a couple


----------

